# Freshwater Invertabrates



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've been thinking about setting up a 10 gallon freshwater tank. I wanted to put fishes in them, but all the fishes I liked required a bigger tank so I'm wondering if there were any

freshwater inverts that would be cool to have. If anybody can throw in a few suggestions

that would be awesome (doesn't have to be limited to insects).


----------



## Frack (Jan 8, 2009)

Water scorpions are cool, I caught one recently but let it go because I didnt have any food for it. The one I had was a Ranatra sp. they look alot like grass mantis but underwater, very cool.


----------



## rosenkrieger (Jan 8, 2009)

Most shrimp and some of the dwarf crays (of the procambarus genus, i believe) would work in a 10g


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 9, 2009)

I thought the following recent post in the Others For Sale section looked pretty interesting:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=12683


----------



## Orin (Jan 9, 2009)

What about water beetles or giant water bugs?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2009)

Peter said:


> I thought the following recent post in the Others For Sale section looked pretty interesting:http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=12683


I can't do a salt water tank  I don't have the money.

I've been thinking about getting a precocious water beetle, but I don't know which species to get.

I know that they aren't cheap either. I think i seen a site where they were placed for $25 for 1 beetle.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 12, 2009)

I second the giant waterbug idea.......such cool beasties


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a tank in my cold garage with some giant waterbugs that are going through a quiet period/overwintering. I've not fed them in about 6 weeks. They're just waiting for warmer temps. to commence. I bought 13 goldfish to feed them earlier this summer. It's pretty neat to see a bug taking down something that's supposedly higher on the food chain (13 times).


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 14, 2009)

Peter said:


> I have a tank in my cold garage with some giant waterbugs that are going through a quiet period/overwintering. I've not fed them in about 6 weeks. They're just waiting for warmer temps. to commence. I bought 13 goldfish to feed them earlier this summer. It's pretty neat to see a bug taking down something that's supposedly higher on the food chain (13 times).


Wow...


----------



## Dinora (Jan 14, 2009)

Peter said:


> I have a tank in my cold garage with some giant waterbugs that are going through a quiet period/overwintering. I've not fed them in about 6 weeks. They're just waiting for warmer temps. to commence. I bought 13 goldfish to feed them earlier this summer. It's pretty neat to see a bug taking down something that's supposedly higher on the food chain (13 times).


Dude, now I want these too! *trying to remember where my old aquarium is...*


----------



## Headspace (Jan 23, 2009)

You'll like them until you get bitten by one, then not so much.

I've been bitten by these in the wild and have no urge to keep them. Just not my thing. But they are still pretty cool to watch when they're eating.


----------

